# PENN 950SSM REELS $80 ea.



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

4 PENN 950ssm fishing reels, 3 are spooled with 80lb Sufix 832 braid and the 4th is an empty spool. They are all in great shape and have only been used a handful of times, and always taken care of. The price is $80ea. or $300 for all 4
Please no calls after 8pm ****PM for phone number


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

****sold


----------

